# Happy International Women's Day



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

Bit late in the day now to get your feet up, but the men need reminding, we'd be lost without you.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

So what; the other 364 days are for the men?


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

It is the International Day for the Rights of Women. Not sure there is much to celebrate but there's certainly a great deal that needs to be done.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

and you haven't finished the washing up......


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

tardigrade said:


> So what; the other 364 days are for the men?


It seems to me that International Day for the Rights of Women is about drawing attention to the current status of the rights of women locally and around the world. The other days of the year are for doing things to improve the situation.


----------

